# Fluval Aquasky LED par?



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Only thing I can really say is it looks like a Current Sat plus "clone"...
most specs should follow accordingly..


----------



## mpooyan83 (Jun 4, 2014)

I have a Current USA Sat Plus as well, the leds in the fixtures are very different, honestly the only thing that looks similar are the remotes.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

mpooyan83 said:


> I have a Current USA Sat Plus as well, the leds in the fixtures are very different, honestly the only thing that looks similar are the remotes.


Looks can be deceiving, granted all speculation though.
http://current-usa.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/Satellite-Comparison-V3.pdf


----------



## mpooyan83 (Jun 4, 2014)

Since/If there is no PAR info one this light. Can light level be determined by Lumens? it is 1850 on this light. It's sitting at 12" above substrate.


----------



## Planted_Edge (Apr 29, 2015)

my cousin has this fixture over his 55G tank...don't like it at all...first off, no on/off switch, so if you lose the remote youre done.
It looks well built and you can play with a lot of colors but full blast on whites, i was not impressed...looked rather dim on his 55G.
I'm guessing no more than 20 par at the substrate...but i'm only guessing..


----------



## baumer1781 (Feb 1, 2011)

mpooyan83 said:


> Since/If there is no PAR info one this light. Can light level be determined by Lumens? it is 1850 on this light. It's sitting at 12" above substrate.


Lumens and PAR aren't correlated to my knowledge. I've seen high lumen lights that actually don't give out much PAR and vice versa.


----------

